# Activities on Kauai w/7-yr old - and heli or airplane tour?



## lmkucala (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm so excited we had been scanning for places to go during MEA weekend in October or the 2nd week in November when my 1st grader has short weeks at school.  I wanted to go somewhere warm and held off booking Florida or somewhere easier to get to while I searched daily for a place in Hawaii on the outside chance we could be somewhere that was not a total dump for a reasonable amount of RCI points.   Last night I found The Cliffs Resort in mid-October for 36,000 points and I AM SO EXCITED!  

Anyway - now comes the planning.  We have been to Oahu but nowhere else in Hawaii. What are the best things to do in Kauai (our resort is in Princeville on the North Shore) that are easy to do with a 7 year old.   He is fairly active and also will need pool time while there.  My husband loves to hike (and I like it to some extent - can't wait for the scenery!) so I know we will do some of that - whatever my son will tolerate. 

Also, we do want to splurge for an airtour.  What is the difference between the helicopter and airplane rides?  Is one recommended over the other and any suggestions on which company to use?

Thanks for any ideas anyone has for us! 

Lisa


----------



## chellej (Jun 8, 2010)

We have done Safari Helicoptors out of Lihue 2 times and have been very pleased both times.  You can usually get a 2 for 1 with a timeshare tour.  They put the smaller people in the front seat so your son & either you or your husband may end up in the front.

We just returned from Kauai last week and found snorkeling at tunnels beach to be the best during the locations we tried.  Hanalei bay is great to take a surf lesson or rent a kayak or boogie board.

We rented bikes in Kapaa and rode the bike trail - it is 10 miles round trip but it is a very easy ride.  We did it in an hour and a half.  We also did a 1 mile hike in waimia canyon.  I think you would be able to all these with your son - I am in my mid 50's and a bit out of shape and had no problem.

Have fun..... we can't wait to go back


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 8, 2010)

This recent thread has a lot of info. about Hawaii, including two trip reports with many activities that we've done.  

We don't do the helicopter trips.  Others will disagree, but they are very expensive, and there have been several crashes on Kauai over the last few years.  YMMV

Definitely buy the book Kauai Revealed and do your homework before you go.  Kauai is less developed and more laid back than Maui or Oahu, and you will get more out of your trip if you do some research before you go.


----------



## dive-in (Jun 9, 2010)

The Kauai Revealed book recommends powered hang gliding so I gave it a try on our last trip.  I used Big Sky Kauai for a 90 minute flight and had a good experience with them.  The best things about it were the full 360 degree view and the relaxed nature of the flight.  The worst things were the chill (not bad) and a sore neck from looking to the right at the Na Pali coast while trying to resist the air pressure.  

I have previously done three helicoptor tours.  Jack Harter (with Jack as the pilot) twice and a doors off flight with a company that is no longer running tours.  They had a crash a week after we were there.     Just switch the advantages/disadvantages and you have my comparison.  Jack Harter has a 90 minute tour that didn't feel rushed.  IMHO, if you are going to do one, spend the money on the longer tour.


----------



## jerseygirl (Jun 9, 2010)

Based on outstanding tripadvisor reviews, we did this one last week and loved it:  http://www.wingsoverkauai.com/


----------



## hibbeln (Jun 9, 2010)

We travel to Kauai every other year from Michigan with our boys and have been since they were 3 and 5.  His is a GREAT island for boys, especially if they like the outdoors.
Heed he advice to get the Kauai Revealed book.  Go buy it now at your bookstore or off Amazon.  Then read it.  It gives an excellent analysis of helicopters vs. Planes with recommendations.   
Don't worry about scheduling "activities" while there......Kauai is about exploring and hiking and this book will lead you along!   Your husband will like the fact that many awesome beaches (like Secret beach, Hideaways....) require a short fun hike to get there.
If you have any specific questions once you start reading, ask me!
(my boys are now 15 and 13......we know the island like the back of our hand, and they never tire of it).


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Jun 9, 2010)

I've done the air and helicopter tours and preferred the helicopter. We felt  turbulence with the plane, my friend tossed her cookies. Had no turbulence with the helicopter.


----------



## jerseygirl (Jun 9, 2010)

We may have just been lucky (good weather days), but we took an almost 3 hour plane ride on the Big Island two weeks ago, and the approx one-hour ride on Kauai last week, and both were very smooth.  I'm not sure why (no statistical backup -- just a gut feeling -- if I had researched, I probably would have chickened out!), but I felt like the Cessna was safer.  On the Big Island, the plane ride felt like the better choice for us because of the longer, more comprehensive tour.  Once that one went so well, we just decided to do the same thing on Kauai (again, especially in light of the excellent tripadvisor reviews).  I'm sure both are wonderful.


----------



## jerseygirl (Jun 9, 2010)

The other advantage (from our point of view) to the Cessna tours was the privacy -- in both cases, it was just us (3 of us on the Big Island, 2 of us on Kauai) and the pilot.  No competing for window seats!


----------



## lmkucala (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the great tips!   This definitely gives me some ideas.  For sure we will:


First and as soon as I can get it - buy the book "Kauai Revealed"!
Rent bikes and do the bike trail
General exploration/hiking based on tips from TUG folks and the book.
Hit the beaches and do some snorkeling
Waimia canyon
Either a heli or airplane tour - we will likely splurge on this but I'll probably be googling helicopter crashes in Kauai first    Hopefully I won't chicken out as it seems like an awesome experience and the one paid activity that is likely worthwhile.

Any advice on the best places to take the 7-year old snorkeling?  Just stick with the beaches or is there a tour that is recommended that is "child-friendly"?

Thanks again - I'm sure I'll post some more specific questions as I read the book and the time gets closer.  I'm SO excited I can't wait!

Lisa


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 9, 2010)

I wouldn't take a 7 year old on a snorkeling trip.  They run about $100 per person, and children are often afraid to jump off the boat and snorkel in deep ocean water.  We were on a great snorkel trip last summer and within 10 min. out of the harbor, we had to go back because a mom and her 3 kids were scared.  Dad was not happy to forfeit $400.

If you have access to a pool, it would be worth your time to buy the 7 year old snorkel gear at home and learn to use the equipment in a pool.  For a newbie, snorkeling is about 50% learning to use the equipment, and about 50% getting comfortable in the ocean.  It will help if you have the first part out of the way before you arrive.  If the equipment is too much for your 7 year old, they also sell/rent boogie boards with a mask or viewing port set into them, so your child wouldn't have to put his head in the water or use a snorkel.  You can't see as well, but it's a good option for younger children who are overwhelmed by the equipment.

Kids do better with shore snorkeling and I think the best place to learn is Lydgate Park which has a rocked in lagoon and is just south of Kapa'a






Ke'e (pronounced "Kay - A") is also a good place to learn, but it is as far north as you can go on the island - literally at the very end of the highway.  It is very shallow, with a sand entry, and has a huge protective reef.






Besides snorkeling, our 2nd favorite paid activity on Kauai is ATV trips.  With a 7 year old they put you in a dune buggy.  It is so much fun, and you see things you can't see any other way.  Both of my trip reports, above, have quite a bit of info. about ATVing.


----------



## lmkucala (Jun 9, 2010)

Denise if we are staying in Princeville wouldn't Ke'e be a good place to go?


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 9, 2010)

Yes - Ke'e is above Princeville.  Go as early as you can.  This is a very popular beach with limited parking.  Before 10 a.m. it is usually full.  Avoid weekends when the crowds are even larger.


----------



## chellej (Jun 9, 2010)

Also down from Kee is tunnels, see Kauai revealed book  to find it.  we saw 5 turtles the day we were there


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 9, 2010)

I think Tunnels is a great snorkeling beach, but I don't think it's as good for teaching a 7 year old to snorkel.  Especially when the tide is out, Tunnels can be a little tricky.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Jun 9, 2010)

*Blue Hawaiian*

If you want to get an idea of what it is like to be in a helicopter flying over Hawaii, buy this Blu-Ray disk. Only $30. Even if you don't have a blu-ray player and HD display, find someone who does and play this disk on their system. Stunning. You'll be reaching for your seat belts...

[...
Shot in HD by Richard Brooks Burton (“Planet Earth”), and featuring the award-winning Hawaiian music of Keali’i Reichel and Amy Hanaiali’i, “Visions of Hawaii” is a unique exploration of the geology, history and biosphere of the most beautiful islands in the world.

The breathtaking aerial highlights of each Hawaiian island are captured by a gyro-stabilized, High-Definition camera—the state-of-the-art Cineflex system used in the making of Discovery Channel’s acclaimed series, “Planet Earth.” Accompanied by today’s finest Hawaiian music, “Visions of Hawaii” is an unforgettable and vastly entertaining journey of discovery.
...]


----------



## Greg G (Jun 10, 2010)

Lisa

Anini Beach is another good place you could start out snorkeling as it is well protected by a reef.   While it did not seem to have the large fish like Ke’e did it still had fish to see.   From what I remember it was shallower much further out than Ke’e is in most parts (the mid western half of the beach at least) .  The beach is nice and there is plenty of parking and the bathrooms were pretty good too.


















Greg


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jun 11, 2010)

My kids do not have a problem with Snorkeling in the ocean but they have been swimming since they were 3 years old and have been to Hawaii yearly  since birth.   Most tours have a surf board that has a see through hole in it that is covered with plastic.  Anyways... I remember my kids floating on that and looking at the fish through that when they were younger.  But you know your kid the best and what they can tolerate.  My kids loved the boat ride out and in.   

Another fun thing to do with kids is intertubing.  http://www.kauaibackcountry.com/tubing.html

My kids love this and it is totally fun.

Good luck!


----------



## jlp879 (Jun 12, 2010)

We did this fun family excursion and our 6 year old loved it.

http://www.kauaibackcountry.com/tubing.html

It was a very interesting way to explore an old sugar plantation!  

We also took him on a day long snorkeling boat cruise and he wouldn't get off the boat to enter the water, so I can echo what Denise said!


----------



## hibbeln (Jun 12, 2010)

Ke'e is an AWESOME beach for beginning snorkelers because it has a shallow sandy bottom and excellent (non scary) visibility, and no waves.  A great second place to go on the north shore is Hideaways Beach (look in the Kauai Revealed book) and Tunnels when you're ready for more.

The one thing you might need to use caution with is the waves on the north shore as they might be getting too big by November to use many of the north shore beaches (but Ke'e should always be usable).

I'll come back and write more.......


----------



## Liz T (Jul 9, 2010)

From an ecological perspective, take the airplane tour.  The Cessna 172 will burn around 8-10 gal gas/hour. A helicopter will burn more like 40-50 gal/hour!! Additionally, should the pilot encounter "mechanical difficulties", the typical single engine plane far outglides a helicopter. (Without power a 172 will glide 9-10 times its distance in height. I don't know the specifics on helicopters, but I've heard they sink like stones.)

WRT to dealing with turbulance and motion sickness, if anyone in your party is generally prone to motion sickness, I'd recommend taking drugs or using a ReliefBand (the electrical one). You could also try scheduling an earlier flight. The air's generally less turbulant then.

I'm extremely motion sensitive and have probably tried it all. Ginger, pressure bands and accupressure weren't effective for me.


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 9, 2010)

Have you considered seeing Na Pali Coast from a boat? Captain Sundown's tour was awesome. My 11 year old loved lying on the front of the catamaran - amazing sights.

Here are my reports.
http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/22291343

Birds of paradise was great -but not for a 7 year old - still, the pictures show Na Pali

http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/22309539


----------



## lmkucala (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks and great pictures!

Where do you catch Captain Sundown's boat?  The sundown cruise sounds like it might be a great idea for us!


----------

